
Yahoo Is Buying Mobile Analytics Firm Flurry For North Of 300M - harunurhan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/yahoo-is-buying-mobile-analytics-firm-flurry-for-north-of-300m/
======
jasonwilk
Very interesting to see this possible acquisition especially considering last
year their CEO was quoted saying regarding a 2014 IPO.

"I consider an IPO an entrance," he tells us. "We don't have a choice, our
volume is too high and our scale is too big for anyone to absorb us."

They've raised over $60M, so maybe they have cooled off quite a bit and seems
they are about to get 'absorbed'

Source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/flurry-ipo-and-ceo-simon-
khal...](http://www.businessinsider.com/flurry-ipo-and-ceo-simon-
khalaf-2013-9)

~~~
applecore
That interview is from September 2013. Ad technology stocks have performed
very poorly since then[1], so it's understandable they'd want to sell and
avoid the headache of an IPO.

[1]: [http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/06/02/why-ad-tech-stocks-
are-g...](http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/06/02/why-ad-tech-stocks-are-going-
south/)

------
byoung2
So if they raised close to $74 million and sold for $200 to $300 million,
where do you think that left the founders and early employees?

~~~
MagicWishMonkey
[http://www.tejusparikh.com/projects/equity_calculator/index....](http://www.tejusparikh.com/projects/equity_calculator/index.html)

~~~
nahname
100k at startup (+stock) vs 100k at bigco. Tells me I would make 100k more at
bigco. Explain?

------
Osmium
This is a genuine question: where is Yahoo getting all this money from?

I think the average internet-goer (myself included) would probably be
surprised to hear they're profitable enough to have made so many large
purchases recently...

~~~
meritt
Yahoo owns about 24% of Alibaba, a company that's worth ~$150B (varies widely
on who you talk to). They are reducing their position by 5-10%, which
translates into anywhere from $5B to $20B in cash.

~~~
revelation
Now thats a smart move, reduce your stake in one of the strongest growth
stories ever to buy a struggling analytics company.

~~~
discardorama
The reduction in stake was a long-term agreement between the two. Yahoo has no
choice but to sell. Keeping in mind the hotness of $BABA, they've re-
negotiated the deal and now have permission to sell only ~140M shares at IPO,
instead of the earlier agreed-upon ~230M.

------
fjcaetano
It seems like they were bailing out. If estimates say the company was worth
~700M and they sold for 300M and they were "racing toward a sale", seems to me
Yahoo will have to revive it somehow if they want to make their money count.

~~~
ssharp
The article saying the sale was somewhere between 300MM and 1BN. There is no
confirmed actual sale price.

~~~
fjcaetano
Well, that's pretty generic...

------
josephlord
This is now on the Yahoo Tumbler:

[http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/92461312524/yahoo-to-acquire-
fl...](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/92461312524/yahoo-to-acquire-flurry-to-
strengthen-mobile-products)

------
namityadav
This may be a good place to ask this: Does anyone have experience using Flurry
Analytics and Google Mobile App Analytics in production? We're comparing the
two, and would love to get opinion from people, who have used them in
production, about the not-so-obvious pros and cons.

~~~
dully
I've been using Flurry for the past year and thinking of switching. I don't
like the way Flurry presents data on their platform and the website is really
slow.

~~~
prawn
We're using Flurry and I find their site really slow too and the graphs are a
bit ordinary. Would much rather get live info.

------
StephanKletzl
According to an update, the purchase price was between $200-$300M (not north
of 300M).

------
dudus
A little over 2 years ago Yahoo discontinued[1] their Web Analytics Product.
Nice to see them back to this space. I wonder for how long.

[1] [http://marketingland.com/yahoo-web-analytics-to-be-
discontin...](http://marketingland.com/yahoo-web-analytics-to-be-
discontinued-14223)

------
yeukhon
Do people think this is a move to compete with Facebook's Parse acquisition?

~~~
sdernley
Perhaps. I think Parse has done well under Facebook. I hope Flurry does under
Yahoo too.

------
nazgulnarsil
cue another round of mobile analytics startups.

------
andrewdon
It's really a good time to start your own mobile company and sell it to Yahoo.
Easy money.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Yeah, it's so trivial to build a mobile company and sell it to Yahoo.

~~~
oppositionradio
touche.

------
nattaylor
From their site[0]: "Flurry sees 165B app sessions across 1.4B devices each
month" so... even if Yahoo could turn each session into $0.05 of revenue, they
could make it a $100b/yr business.

0:
[http://www.flurry.com/solutions/publishers](http://www.flurry.com/solutions/publishers)

edited for order of magnitude error

~~~
ddlatham
You're in the wrong ballback here and off by a factor of 1000 - it would be
$100B/yr for $0.05 per session. Of course, $0.05 per session for mobile
analytics is not reasonable to begin with.

~~~
nattaylor
True, unless they can do something innovative, then even $0.005/session is
optimistic.

